
Plurk Solace - Free and Open-source version of stackexchange.com - amix
http://opensource.plurk.com/Solace/
======
po
I don't see what's so special about it. I could write that in a weekend.

;-)

~~~
utku_karatas2
Seriously, how much work did it take roughly (@amix)? After all the fuss about
"weekend job" issue one wonders.

~~~
mitsuhiko
I worked for about three months on coding and two weeks on the concept. Yes,
even though it's strongly inspired by Stackoverflow, it still requires some
thinking about the implementation (especially the i18n stuff).

------
mtrichardson
And it's werkzeug-powered (well, of course, considering mitsuhiko works
there). Yay!

------
aditya
Nice of them to launch it on the same day as stackexchange.com goes into beta.

~~~
yanowitz
they said they were going beta by today. is that real (i.e.,
<http://stackexchange.com/> doesn't seem to have changed)?

~~~
gojomo
I filled out the interest form the day it was pre-announced and haven't
received any email followup yet.

------
callmeed
Was hoping it would be in Ruby, but maybe this is a good excuse to learn
Python.

